# Pioneer head unit install/fuel gauge error



## SEMPERFI8387 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello all !!
I posted this in another forum and thought I'd try here too. 

I tried to install a Pioneer 6800 head unit in wifes Goat.
When the Pioneer head unit is in I get a fuel gauge error message.
If I stick the stock unit back in, no problems.
Must I use a steering wheel control adapter ??
Has anyone else had this issue with an aftermarket HU.
I tried "unhook the battery trick" to reset but still happens with the Pioneer unit installed !! 
I used the Scosche wiring adapter and think I wired everything up correct, but I could be wrong.
Does anyone have a pic of their wiring job to compare. 
I'm thinking it has something to do with the brown (mutes) or orange (illum) wires ?????
What about the blue amp wires ? I have read we do and don't need it ??


Thanks in advance.

Smitty
2004 YJ/A4


----------

